# Ugly Lumpy udder



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the Lamancha udder. It's not FULL here because it doesn't really get full :shrug: I am up to milking 3xs a day now though, so I am hoping to improve. I also dewormed her, so hopefully that will help too. She is super hairy, no shedding at all yet, so I have a hunch that's some of it. Anyway, I don't know anything about udders, but I find hers to be pretty ugly. It's VERY soft though, and she milks out so nice. Since I got her just for milk and not show, I don't really care that she's an ugly goat (oh boy, if I have ever seen an ugly goat...) with an ugly freckly udder. We are pretty involved in 4H though, so I would like to get her in better shape if possible. She is lopsided like the Alpine, same side, same smaller teat on her left. Is this common or something? They came from 2 different places, they both have the same smaller teat, same lopsidedness, and both hate to be milked with my left hand :? I mean, their left teats are so much smaller, it's hard to get a good grip! For the both of them,about 2/3 of their milk comes from the right half. She here's miss lumpy udder. Those ridges run from the teat on a diagonal to the middle in an upside down V shape. One end of the V coming from each teat, if that makes sense.


----------



## GoatJoy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a doe like this one. She's not much to look at but I get about a half gallon a day (just from morning milk) out of the left side only that hosts a small teat. So weird! The right side has a large easy-to-milk teat that produces almost nothing lol. But when my hubby milks her he will only milk the big teat and give me the small one :ROFL: Plus her left side is really hard and meaty. I would sell her if I didn't need the milk so bad. Plus she is a stinker LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's not ugly...very "freckley" and those spots take away from really being able to see it.
The smaller teat is likely from kids not nursing evenly...sometimes it sdoes fix itself with future freshenings.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

certainly not an ugly udder -- and its not as lopsided as Ive seen! It may even out with future freshenings as you milk her

Im not sure what those ridges are you are talking about but if she milkes out fine than its probably nothing to worry about.


----------

